# Strange Encounter



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Strange encounter on my way to work near 33/Hamilton Rd. As I was driving I saw an animal off to my right. At first I thought is was a Coyote but as I got closer I then thought Fox and then a cat. However, as I went by it I realized it was no cat - My last thought was a Bobcat!!!. I am still puzzled because I don't believe there are Bobcats in Columbus but I guess it could have been.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wasnt that long ago a BobCat was sighted just south of Canal Winchester. By Diley road I believe.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's def. possible. I've heard about some near lancaster/chestnut ridge. Which field was it, by the putt putt course or by Blacklick Creek?

Lots of wildlife in that area...deer, pheasant, and the elusive turkey.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by Synd. :
> 
> I am still puzzled because I don't believe there are Bobcats in Columbus but I guess it could have been.


Don't think a bobcat would be out of the question for that area at all.

There is a massive deer herd as well that runs between Winchester Pike, Hamilton, Rd., 270 , all the way west to Alum Cr. Dr and back North to 104. Same herd the City(or ODNR, maybe both) pays to have sharpshooters come in to shoot the deer out of at night. 

There is also an incredibly increasing amount of coyote there. 

These sightings and the population of all these critters will only get worse as the deer herds and other huntable wildlife disappears in the more rural areas that allow hunting. Naturally, it's a food chain thing.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am pretty sure it was a Bobcat - I got a really good look at it as I passed by. I just was trying to convince myself that it was not since it is rare to see one in Canal/Groveport.


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

My wife has seen a coyote a few times, right next to the on ramp from 33 to Hamilton Rd. Who would have thought that so many animals would be living right there?


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

I can almost assure you that it was not a bobcat. Its a common mistake people make. Not many if any bobcats in ohio. We have lynx in ohio. They look very similar but there is a difference. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

cobrass11 said:


> I can almost assure you that it was not a bobcat. Its a common mistake people make. Not many if any bobcats in ohio. We have lynx in ohio. They look very similar but there is a difference.
> Just my 2 cents


Actually, Lynx is a genus, not a species. The Bobcat is a species of Lynx (Lynx rufus). There are 3 other species of Lynx (Canada Lynx, Eurasian Lynx, and Iberian Lynx), but none of them live in or near Ohio. 

Also, per the ODNR website, "The bobcat is a species that is native to Ohio...This cat has been sighted occasionally since 1850 and may be on the verge of returning "home" to Ohio; between 1970 and 2009 there have been 359 verified reports of bobcats in the state, 92 of these reports occurred in 2009."


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

There are definitely Bobcats in Ohio. We had one on our trail cam two years ago. Also my buddy's dad trapped on in a trap havahart traps while trying to rid his shed of raccoons they live in a wooded area. There may not be a lot but there is defiantly some.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen several coyotes within a mile or two of the meijer at diley/hill and 33


----------



## toothypike (Mar 27, 2009)

We get 1 or 2 bobcat a year on trail cameras, and have seen 3 in person at different times. Muskingum county.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know why anyone would think there are not bobcats in some parts of Ohio. They said the same thing about bears and people see them where they are not suppose to be. What area was the bear shot by authorities in Ohio?? There are a lot of critters out there who have adapted.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We had a few bears up here in portage cty. Plenty of yotes too. Seen a few bobcat camping south of Mohican a few years back. We had poured some bacon grease out and it came in real close.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We have no trail cam pictures, but we have been seeing bobcats in Pike county just south of 124 for the last 4 seasons. It is only 1 to 3 sightings per season....always right at dusk for us also.

I can assure ANY doubter that there are indeed bobcat in OH as I have seen them with my own eyes each of the last 2 years. I also believe a couple were verified killed by autos last year.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

https://vimeo.com/116676450

This is out of the February Wild Ohio email I get, thought it interesting. And yes I have on 2 occasions seen a bobcat, once in Wayne County near Orrville and the other at Ohio Power.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A buddy of mine in Hocking Co. Sent me pics. Of a bobcat taken on his trailcam a month or so ago. FWIW, there are Bobcats in Ohio.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Bobcats are making a slight comeback in Ohio. I've read a few articles like this one in the last few years.
http://www.timesreporter.com/article/20110213/News/302139953

There are several more if you do a quick google search.
Exciting, I think.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Bobcats are in extreme SE Pickaway county. I've seen the trail cam pics. They could be along Darby in any of the counties it flows through, but I doubt one would growl at somebody floating the creek.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I see one about one out of every three times I hunt a certain property in lorain county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My uncle owns some property in Noble Co... he has resident Bobcats there, they have been on the cams every year. It's been 10 years since his first pic.
Ive only seen one myself when hunting his property... elusive critters, but i can only assume their territory is expanding... when i was a kid there were hardly any coyotes around... now its rare not to hear them at night in farm country... maybe Bobcats will follow the same path.


----------



## bardownsnipe (Mar 6, 2015)

I live out by 256/blacklick eastern and I think I saw one a few weeks ago. I couldn't confirm, because I was driving, but I certainly think it looked like one.


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

My friend saw one sitting at tree stand on first day of deer gun season in Guernsey county


----------

